# Archery deer neck shots? Anyone done it??



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't take neck shots. I've seen a lot of pictures and a few deer in the woods with arrows stuck in there neck, but not dead.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Found this Rage imbeded in the neck of a doe I took during early bow season a few years ago. It was not a new wound so it had been there since the previous season.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

2508speed said:


> Aim small, miss small. I shoot deer in the neck with cross bow and rifle. They go down right now. Nothing unethical about it.


Help me understand how that's a good shot with an X-bow? You have about a 1" diameter target. The shock imparted by a rifle bullet is a little different story but a broadhead is a broadhead.


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't, crazy stuff happens out on stand. Last year I shot a doe at 17 yards with my fathers Tenpoint LTX and it jumped the string. I ended up hit it high and back and got very lucky I hit the artery under the spine. It was an awesome blood trail for 65 yards and piled up but I would never attempt that shot.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I hit one in the neck along time ago. Arrow deflected off a branch and passed through the neck just under the jaw. Lots of blood at first then no blood. Did a grid search and found her. Too much **** can happen to do it on purpose. Its a small moving target.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I think neck shots rate right up there with face shots when using a bow.:lol:


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

IMHO should not be taken. Not with an arrow.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

I shot a buck in the neck by accident about 30 years ago. My treestand was positioned to give me a broadside shot at deer using the runway along the edge of a swamp. As the bucks' head went behind a conifer tree I came to full draw to shoot him when he passed the tree. Unfortunately, as soon as he passed the tree he turned towards me and stopped. Now I'm at full draw with the deer facing me and the " Standoff" began. This was long before 80% let off came along and eventually it came to the point of either take the head-on shot or let down and spook the deer. I elected to shoot but I shot high and hit him in the front of the neck which paralyzed him. I had to climb down and stick him with my knife. I am much more choosy about my shot selection these days and choose to pass on marginal shots. I would never intentionally attempt a neck shot with archery equipment.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

2508speed said:


> So, the deer dropped dead as a box of rocks and you are not a fan of a neck shot????


If you hit them square in the eye they will drop dead as a box of rocks too... are you a fan of aiming at there head???????


----------



## robert miler (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm glad to read that their are so many ethical sportsman!! 99.9% of hunters are not living off the land. So taking high risk shots is foolish and lack of respect to the wild game. To many animals are wounded when hunters are trying to ethically lung/heart shot and for one reason or another the bullet,arrow/bolt misses it's mark. The same question can be asked about shooting the deer in the rump? Even when it comes to shooting a deer with a gun. If you can shoot the deer in the neck with a gun you can shoot the deer in the lungs. Over the years I've successfully recovered 1 neck shot buck with a bow. I've tracked several more that the blood trail was 2' wide and failed to recover them. Same goes for deer shot in the rump. I have found 2 bucks shot in the rump and many many more went unrecovered. Show respect to the animal and Waite for optimum shot angles. Guns,bows,x-gun the key is shot placement. To many head shots go wrong and the deer starve to death because their jaw gets blown off. None of us are starving for food!!! So let the deer go unless you can make the low risk shot. IMG]http://cdn.image-server.c-m-g.us/michigan-sportsman_com/39/516581/37342-1410281097.jpg[/IMG]










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## robert miler (Sep 24, 2008)

Shot square in the rump. The hunter made a 50 yard shot. The bolt missed it mark because the buck reacted to the crossbow.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've done it when the circumstances were perfect and it has been fatal for the deer. Would I recommend it, no. Was I lucky, maybe.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Jet08 said:


> If you hit them square in the eye they will drop dead as a box of rocks too... are you a fan of aiming at there head???????


I never have shot 1 in the head, but I know people who have. Guess what? They dropped dead too! It's a gruesome sport Jet.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I did one about 6 years ago. Had the doe walk straight at me from under a tree. I was already drawn back and she was maybe 20' from the stand and looked up at me. The clear shot was there so I took it. It rocked her back on her butt and that was it. Would I make a habit out of doing that....no. In fact I rarely have that scenario present itself.

Being a high/low percentage shot is in the eyes of the shooter....actually maybe the proficiency of the shooter. If we think about it for a second and follow the aim small hit small concept when bowhunting, there is probably more bad shots made on broadside shots than on neck shots just due to the sheer number of broadside opportunities bowhunters get. Some bowhunters may not have the confidence, proficiency or even care to execute an aim small miss small shot on a broadside bow shot. They may shoot for the X on a broadside deer and have the mindset wherever the arrow hits is "close enough" to the X. I suppose if we're going to throw out the unethical charge on neck shots, we need to call it like it is and say "close enough" broadside shooters would also fall in that category. If we don't then we maybe entering the hypocrite zone. Just a different perspective to think about.....


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Found a buck with a broadhead stuck in a neck vertebra. Found half the arrow about a quarter mile away. Salvaged most of it and later the guy who shot it wanted the antlers, (a week later). Partly due to being young my hunting partner and I sent a message to him saying learn how to shoot and track. (ouch).
Someone else put a slug through a bucks next and did not recover it. Another guy cut part of a windpipe and had a merry chase. Lots there on a swelled neck. I have taken one deer maybe more with a rifle in the neck and a headshot near point blank but for any thing out there beyond near handshaking range with a fire arm is near off limits to a headshot or neck by me anymore. and with archery I don,t trust my shot and the still target agreeing to sync, and the odds of a complete spine penetration or a major artery or vessel.. Sure don,t want a long tracking job, or worse an injured deer due to my ability. Not knocking anyone who runs 100% on neck shots.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I could poke them in the eye with my Xbox. But instead I limit myself to perfect lung shots, too many things can happen, and the couple I have lost left a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach for days.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Had a deflection and the arrow hit the doe in the neck, she fell right there. I wont take a neck shot.


----------



## Woodstock (Sep 9, 2014)

May sound like a good idea but it is a low percentage shot at best.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

swampbuck said:


> I could poke them in the eye with my Xbox.


:lol:


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

robert miler said:


> Guns,bows,x-gun the key is shot placement. To many head shots go wrong and the deer starve to death because their jaw gets blown off. None of us are starving for food!!! So let the deer go unless you can make the low risk shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire





2508speed said:


> I never have shot 1 in the head, but I know people who have. Guess what? They dropped dead too! It's a gruesome sport Jet.


Gruesome has nothing to do with it. We are talking about being an ethical hunter and having respect for the animals that we are pursuing. Clearly that concept is not being grasped..


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Jet08 said:


> Gruesome has nothing to do with it. We are talking about being an ethical hunter and having respect for the animals that we are pursuing. Clearly that concept is not being grasped..


Pretty much sums it up.
Whether it's a sparky or a 5.5 buck sporting make you a legend with all your buddies antlers. 
There's absolutely no honor in trying to harvest an animal with a low percentage shot with a bow or cross bow.
If there's no honor in your pursuit than there's really no point in hunting.


----------



## robert miler (Sep 24, 2008)

My client took a head shot at 25 yards with a 50 cal ML. She went almost a 1/2 mile. Thankfully he called me because she wouldn't ever been found. We found her dead. However it was not a humane way to harvest a deer. Following the dog every move we could see she was struggling to walk and was very disoriented and struggling to breath. This guy is one of my friends and I gave him a piece of my mind!! I promise he will never take a dumb shot again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

Tim Wells shot a Big Grizzly in the head with his bow. He must have zero respect for bears


----------



## 80 Acres (Dec 26, 2013)

The first deer I took was with a rifle 40 years ago. Aiming for a broadside double lung at fifty yards. Well this was the first time I had a bead on a deer and the gun would not stay steady. I touched off the shot and the deer went down. Well it was hit in the neck, took out the wind pipe. I was lucky. This is the only deer of many that I have hit in the neck. And yes I have learned if I cannot sold steady do not take the shot.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Bloodrunner said:


> Tim Wells shot a Big Grizzly in the head with his bow. He must have zero respect for bears


Most likely.
When will you be joining Relentless Pursuits Pro Staff?:yikes:


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

wintrrun said:


> Most likely.
> When will you be joining Relentless Pursuits Pro Staff?:yikes:


Wouldn't that be fun!!! Where do I sign up. I would travel around and hunt with Tim any day, the guy is a legend


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Bloodrunner said:


> Tim Wells shot a Big Grizzly in the head with his bow. He must have zero respect for bears


Or zero respect for his own life!!!! Dude must be nuts.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

U of M Fan said:


> Or zero respect for his own life!!!! Dude must be nuts.


He killed a Cape Buffalo (Black Death) in Africa with a spear at 4 yards, LOL!

The guy is un-real with a Bow and shoots it instinctively. Go to youtube and check him out, pretty entertaining


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Bloodrunner said:


> Wouldn't that be fun!!! Where do I sign up. I would travel around and hunt with Tim any day, the guy is a legend


I cannot say I'd sign up for the experience.
It is enough to just manage a couple pieces of dirt.
Legend? 
Depends on who you talk to. :lol:


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

I guess when you can kill flying Doves with a bow you will always have haters, LOL!

Bow hunting geese is easy for him, he was doing that at 15.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Bloodrunner said:


> I guess when you can kill flying Doves with a bow you will always have haters, LOL!
> 
> Bow hunting geese is easy for him, he was doing that at 15.



Wow. Cause someone else shoots lights out and takes risk to keep a t.v show going. He should be a legend?
Ever here of take after take after take?
I am sure they were one and dones, tw slappy!

I get the feeling if you put a bad shot on a deer, which you would take because you have documented it yourself in this thread.
You would have to go all Ninja style in the recovery.
Most likely breaking a lot of major violations along the way.
How will that get you closer to your bromance with Tim Wells?
Honest plucking question.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Jet08 said:


> Gruesome has nothing to do with it. We are talking about being an ethical hunter and having respect for the animals that we are pursuing. Clearly that concept is not being grasped..


So I am an unethical hunter? And I don't have respect for animals? I like to make a kill as fast as possible. I have never had a deer run after being shot in the neck. I have had them run a hundred yards lung shot and heart shot though. What is more ethical? I don't take high risk shots. I have more respect for the game. I usually hunt in the woods where it is not uncommon to have deer so close I can't even raise my cross gun or rifle. I like a 20 yard shot.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

wintrrun said:


> Wow. Cause someone else shoots lights out and takes risk to keep a t.v show going. He should be a legend?
> Ever here of take after take after take?
> I am sure they were one and dones, tw slappy!
> 
> ...


I don't think he got second chances on the monster bucks he has killed.

Killing deer became boring for him, too easy.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't think much else can be achieved on this thread.
I am out.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

Tim Wells World Record Whitetail with a spear.

Shooting a big animals with a Bow is no challenge for Tim, unless its 100+ yards. So he resorted to spear hunting for a little fun.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=BC6E48D4894DA7A34086BC6E48D4894DA7A34086


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Bloodrunner said:


> I don't think he got second chances on the monster bucks he has killed.
> 
> Killing deer became boring for him, too easy.


Where did monster bucks come in to play?
Killing doves and geese, in flight , with a bow come to mind when I replied.

Glad he's your hero.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

wintrrun said:


> I don't think much else can be achieved on this thread.
> I am out.


I said in the 2nd post how I *don't recommend* neck shooting deer with arrows.

Then you come back assuming I fling hail merrys all season, so I can be a Ninja. LOL!


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

wintrrun said:


> Where did monster bucks come in to play?
> Killing doves and geese, in flight , with a bow come to mind when I replied.
> 
> Glad he's your hero.


I was just pointing out what an amazing shot Tim Wells is. And you slam him because you think he takes chances?


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Bloodrunner said:


> I was just pointing out what an amazing shot Tim Wells is. And you slam him because you think he takes chances?


Well duh!
It's all video editing unless you prove otherwise.
Must be why he lets ol Buck to hunt every once in awhile so they can put together a show that gives yo a hard on, killer. :lol::lol::lol:

Everyone does video editing, including Bio.:lol:
Anyone says different there a liar.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

wintrrun said:


> Well duh!
> It's all video editing unless you prove otherwise.
> Must be why he lets ol Buck to hunt every once in awhile so they can put together a show that gives yo a hard on, killer. :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


Regardless about editing. What hunters can shoot better than Tim? Lee and Tiffany? Stan Potts? Myles Keller? The Druery bros? Mitch Rompola?Who?

I guess seeing people that are good at something makes you jelly:lol:


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

UncleNorby said:


> Did you find the deer as well?
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Post up said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I've pulled on a shot or two but that's like 2 feet. Must have hit a twig.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Anyone taking neck shots regularly with confidence will most likely figure out they are not always lethal. Much depends on the weapon, projectile and angle of shot. Lots of knowledge has been gained since bow hunting really became popular and with lesser equipment than what we use today, in fact, too much to be promoting these type of shots over an internet forum where those less experienced see and believe these shots are ok.:screwy:

I've never wounded by taking a neck shot, not saying I haven't taken that shot, but have had to mop up others mess for doing so. Since we're promoting neck shots then I assume we can give some details of the outcome others have had or details of the live animals we've stumbled across with arrows sticking out of ther necks or ass?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

MERGANZER said:


> Comes down to confidence and practice. There are just as many deer out there running around with awwows in their shoulders and hind quarters. With todays broadheads I don't see a neck shot as a poor choice if one was competent with the weopon.
> Ganzer


Like a keyboard? :lol:


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

2 blade rage hypodermic to the neck. He front flipped and ran about 20yds before expiring.


----------



## sdgdh1 (Oct 18, 2009)

This is a weird thread. Seems like 90% of the posts are from people who successfully recovered a neck shot deer and also think no one else should do it.

Personally, I've killed quite a few with the bow in the heart/lung area, but I don't think any one else should aim there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

sdgdh1 said:


> This is a weird thread. Seems like 90% of the posts are from people who successfully recovered a neck shot deer and also think no one else should do it.
> 
> Personally, I've killed quite a few with the bow in the heart/lung area, but I don't think any one else should aim there.
> 
> ...


I wasn't purposely aiming for the neck on that coyote. He was 40yds down a steep ridge and on a fast trot. When he finally hit an opening I went to make a squeak noise like a mouse and couldn't do it because I had a dip in my lip. As soon as he hit the next opening I gave him a quick "Hey" and he instantly stopped staring directly at me. I hurried the shot and simultaneously he went to do a 180 and the arrow caught him right in the neck.

If it wasn't such a small target to aim for the carotid artery, I'd go for it every time because the amount of blood that came out in that dog in 20yds was unbelievable:yikes:


----------



## sdgdh1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I wasn't aiming my comment at anyone in particular. Just thought it was funny how many people gave stories about their successful neck shot and also thought no one else should try it.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

I will never aim at the neck but have been involved in tracking two deer that have. First one bleed like crazy and died shortly after being shot. Second we tracked for over a mile. I thought there was a lot of blood but the trail eventually dried up and we never found it.


----------



## The Jackel (Feb 17, 2008)

I was hunting on the ground when a doe walked up to me unknowing that I was there. She was about 5 yards away when I drew on her. She looked right at me and I put my sight right on the white of her throat and let it go. She went 10 yard and dropped dead. 

I also hit a buck in the neck once but that was not where I was aiming. hit him in the throat. He ran into a corn field. Blind man could have tracked him. When I gutted him there was no blood left in that deer. I'll admit that was just a bad shot but it killed him.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I did. Wasn't intentional though. Deer turned towards me and put it's head down in one movement when I released. Deer went about 80 yards and a blind man could have followed the trail. Blood everywhere. Deer died in seconds. Used grim reaper expandables. Again, wasn't my intention and was happy to recover the deer. Arrow exited the off shoulder.


----------



## midwestmoa (Jan 21, 2015)

when I was a kid hunting a cedar swamp shot a carbon arrow from a compound at 60 lbs from 10 yards in a stand downward into the top of a deers neck sounded like I hit the spine looked like it I saw feathers mid top neck run off into swamp it was my only shot and I regret it not a good bloodtrail stopped bleeding after 50 yards looked all day half the nite never found it. I recovered the one half of the arrow the blades grenaded off the tip could have been a better outcome with a solid type broad head but people used to claim neck shot are good looking back I don't think there the greatest. Figured I should share that.


----------



## UplandJunkie (Feb 4, 2013)

Last October I made the choice to let the biggest buck walk that I have seen while hunting. He came in and was quartered towards me or head on with his head down. I could not justify taking a marginal shot and not recovering him. I never did see him again but heard reports that he made it through the fall.




















Now the .308 on the other hand. I'll take a neck or headshot any day. The pic with both bucks is a pic of the one I let walk and the one I shot with my rifle on November 30. So even though I didn't get another crack at the 8 I still believe I did the right thing and in the end I still got a great buck! I just want a good one with the bow now.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

sdgdh1 said:


> This is a weird thread. Seems like 90% of the posts are from people who successfully recovered a neck shot deer and also think no one else should do it.
> 
> Personally, I've killed quite a few with the bow in the heart/lung area, but I don't think any one else should aim there.
> 
> ...



.............


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Post up said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



That's definitely not a pic to be showing... Tree huggers would love that one...


----------



## Slick Trick40 (Nov 25, 2012)

I shot an 8 pointer last year just under the white throat patch facing me from 15 yds. The angle from the treestand caused the arrow to drive down into his cavity and I cut the top of his heart almost off. Ran less than 40 yds. I wouldnt only recommend that shot to an experienced bowhunter who is a good shot. I shoot all year so I have the confidence to make it.


----------



## midwestmoa (Jan 21, 2015)

sounds like you have to hit spinal cord or juggalar to make the kill which is fine if you have the shot and experience even as a kid I could pinpoint shot very well with my bow to 60 yards even given it was calm or a steady calculable wind. when I shot it I hit top neck in the middle heared it hit the spine my guess is the tip broad head hit bending grenading the blades off the tip 3 piece blades that screw into the broadhead common broadhead at the time sending just the skinny non blade part of the broad head thru. outcome could have been different with a solid broad head. I have shot a buck that I jumped at the end of a field that someone shot with what looked like 223 fmj went thru the deer with absolutely no expansion or energy transfer deer had been there all nite I assumed with snow inch thick on it then it jumped up and started running I took a 20 yard shot with ar10 .308 and shot it mid thru the kneck it kept going amazingly but I ran it down realized left my knife in the truck so I twisted its neck using its horns as leverage to finish the job which is kinda hard but I was shooting a nosler partition and that thing never opened up passing thru the neck now I load amax or sierra match king not recommended by manufacturer but they work excellent because they transfer the energy into the deer but others will say it dosent penetrate I think they mean it dosent pass thru the deer all the way wich dosent matter if you look at the physics of what is happening I used to use core lokts wich are a great balance of penetration and energy transfer but I always benchrest test loads and I think the new manufactured ones are not concentric I cant get them under inch most the time but I used some core lokts from the 80s and they shot fine I think the quality control mite not be as good anymore maybe due to the higher demand for ammo nowadays there fine for hunting the woods though.


----------



## 96215 (Jul 14, 2014)

Neck shots are risky with a bow. They certainly can be leathel but it's not one I would purposely make. Frontal shots to the chest can also be leathel but hard to do from an elevated position.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

"You miss every shot you don't take"

I learned at a very young age that those who hesitate lose. When you have the shot take it. Don't be scared 

Pulling the trigger is a commitment you have to live with, whether it turns out good or bad.

A real world deer killer knows nothing is ever the same. Some shots are easy, and some shots aren't , lol


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Bloodrunner said:


> "You miss every shot you don't take"
> 
> I learned at a very young age that those who hesitate lose. When you have the shot take it. Don't be scared
> 
> ...



What are you saying? If you don't have a clean ethical shot out of respect for the animal you don't take it! Wounding and not finding an animal is not an option. I know things happen, hit a branch, buck fever, etc... But to purposely take a bad shot on a deer just so you can draw blood is incredibly stupid. I'm not picking but that entire post I would not want a hunters safety instructor teaching my kids... Most adults know where the ethical kill zone is on a deer and if you don't have a good clean shot then tomorrow is another day... I had a missed opportunity at 35 yds this passed season in Missouri on what might have been my largest whitetail to date. But the shot opportunity wasn't right for a clean quick kill so I passed. My stomach was in my throat watching him walk away. But in the end I think I made the right choice. Them are the type of guys I want hunting with me... When you can't find a deer because you made a poor choice it doesn't sit well or at least it shouldn't. Not you win some you lose some...


----------

